# Hunting Room / Basement  New Photos added



## boparks

Most of what you see is here is from earlier days as I don't deer hunt or hog hunt anymore. I do stay after the turkeys and can never get enough. The old Mossy Oak saying that "it's  more than a passion, it's an obsession " is pretty much on the mark. 

Bobby


----------



## Rackemup HC

Dang man, you don't mess around while turkey hunting!!!


----------



## ryano

wow!  very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg

Sweet Baby Jesus......................... That is AWESOME!


----------



## tuffdawg

boparks said:


> I've got another wall with better deer but I'm having trouble with the program that I use to reduce the size so that' it will load. I'll get it on soon.
> 
> I love / crave / live/obsess/ dream about turkey hunting. I hunt in Georgia, Texas and Montana.
> 
> The stupid thing about me is that every time I kill one and I've taken over 70 birds, is that I wonder if I'll ever get another.  It makes no sense but I do this every time. I still get all shook up , shake , have trouble breathing, talk to myself.



 Heck thats just normal.


----------



## JSpinks

Very nice


----------



## Hoss

Great trophies.  Lotta stories on those walls.

Hoss


----------



## BuckinFish

"good lord" "man!!!!" Thats exactly what I said.  Awesome room!


----------



## J.W.

I've been on many hunts with this turkey slayer. He is the man!


----------



## win270wsm

sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Very nice!!!!


----------



## fredw

Walls of memories.


----------



## boparks

Thanks guys. I've been very lucky.


----------



## jdgator

I love your trophy room. Especially the pool table.


----------



## stefan carter

*wow!!!!*

dont even have a word that is just beautiful


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I'm speachless!


----------



## Thebarber

Now that is what you call a man CAVE!!!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Awesome! and nicely set up


----------



## MONGOOSE

that has got to be the greatest man cave ever created


----------



## deerbandit

boparks said:


> Most of what you see is here is from earlier days as I don't deer hunt or hog hunt anymore. I do stay after the turkeys and can never get enough. The old Mossy Oak saying that "it' more than a passion, it's an obsession " is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> Bobby





One day I may be so lucky. Any of those animals come from around Canton?


----------



## Limb Walker

Wow, impressive and simply awesome....


----------



## meherg

will you plz take me turkey hunting


----------



## hesterja

awesome


----------



## 7mm mag 06

you are the MAN!!


----------



## Shed Man

great man cave


----------



## boparks

Hello Deerbandit,

None of these came from around Canton. I call to the birds in my neighborhood just to hear em but never bother them beyond that. 

 For years I was part of a 3700 acre lease down around Reynolds Ga and we had a great property on the Flint River. Swamp land that was loaded with hogs and good deer, and one of the best turkey populations you could hope for. It was a great place to learn to hunt turkeys. It was like learning to hunt deer in Cades Cove. 

Thats where alot of the Easterns came from. Many of the others came from around the Pine Mountain area. 


I'm trying to figure out what to do as we speak as I don't have a place to hunt this year. 

Does anyone need someone to call for them? I don't even have to carry a gun. I just want to paly with the turkeys.

Bobby



Later


----------



## rifleroom

Man o man.... that's awesome. You do like to turkey hunt, and from the looks of it you are good at it!!! ha ha...


----------



## justin30513

WOW! That room is awesome. Nice work on the details in there like the trim and lighting. Very well down. Tasteful.


----------



## jonboy

AWESOME!!!!If that were mine i would never leave it.


----------



## Paymaster

No sir,you are more than lucky. Congrats on some fine trophies.


----------



## J.W.

I wouldn't mind you callin' a few up for me!


----------



## boparks

Hey , you look kind of familiar. 

Being the nice, unselfish, giving kind of guy, I'd be glad to call for you and I promise not snatch your gun out of your hands at the last minute and shoot the bird myself or disable you so that I can shoot first. 

I promise you can trust me. 

Bobby

I know you and you don't need any help. At least not the kind I can offer.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up

You can sure call for me  I have a place that is covered up in turkey and has a Canton mailing address.  Nothing to see 40 to 50 in the field at a time. I have pictures of 48 in the field at one time.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Do you need a LCD Tv or any furniture to go in your basement?


----------



## vin-man

Wow boparks, some mighty fine looking mounts there! I am still looking for my first longbeard kill, but have only hunted one Spring so far. Just being out there and hearing them gobble was a thrill in itself.  Maybe this will be the year I will actually get a shot. 
 Last weekend I was channel surfing, and ran across a program called Man Caves. I just caught the last few minutes of the show, but they did a basement for a hunter. The finished product was incredible with a fireplace, bar, leather furniture,  and all his trophies displayed through out the room.  He said it looked so good he was never gonna leave his cave.


----------



## boparks

Lady Ducked Up, 
If you're serious I'd love to hook up. I really don't have a spot to hunt this year other than I'll hunt opening weekend in Alabama and one travel hunt in April. I'just like chasing and calling the birds. You can shoot.

Wranglerjoe,

I actually do have a TV etc . It's in the bass and duck room thats not shown in the photos, but thanks anyway. 

Vin man,

You'll get one this year. Just hang with it my friend because once you get the set up and hear the gobbling and see the show, no other kind of hunting will compare. (No offense to any other hunters, just a biased opinion)

Some days I've felt like I must be the crappiest caller in the woods and that every call I had should be thrown in the trash can while on other days turkeys made it seem easy and that I was a champio caller. Those are the days you hunt for and you'll start having yours. Every day no matter how long you hunt provides an extended education and a data bank for future hunts.

Bobby


----------



## Hut2

Great display! My son sat with me this past deer season, after I harvested a nice buck, he said I bout quit breathing & was shaking and all well ,I told him i'd quit the day I No longer got excited when deer appeared.


----------



## john.lee

Very sweet lookin trophy room!


----------



## meeks88

i wanna see the bass and duck room


----------



## boparks

Mr Meeks88, 

I'll add it to my photo album tomorrow. I'll admit that it's the least impressive room as they're only 2 bass, a few wood ducks, 3 mallards, and some pheasants.

Had to save room for the TV?

Bobby


----------



## 01Foreman400

That is awesome.


----------



## shortround1

BuckinFish said:


> "good lord" "man!!!!" Thats exactly what I said.  Awesome room!


i am all in, thats a great looking basement, i could do something like that if everybody would pick up their stored furniture, look awesome.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Very fine!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller

very nice.


----------



## boparks

meeks88 said:


> i wanna see the bass and duck room




Now in my "Photo Album"

Bobby


----------



## J.W.

Looks good Mr. Parks!


----------



## silentsteps

boparks said:


> I've got another wall with better deer but I'm having trouble with the program that I use to reduce the size so that' it will load. I'll get it on soon.
> 
> I love / crave / live/obsess/ dream about turkey hunting. I hunt in Georgia, Texas and Montana.
> 
> The stupid thing about me is that every time I kill one and I've taken over 70 birds, is that I wonder if I'll ever get another.  It makes no sense but I do this every time. I still get all shook up , shake , have trouble breathing, talk to myself.



the day those feelings stop, is the day I stop hunting


----------



## coreyb2

thats cool


----------



## The Crowe

hey boparks,NICE JOB ON THEM GOBBLERS.my friend came over last night and got a puppy.he was excited.he is going to let us be on his tv show that he is making soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

You taxidermist likes to see you walk through the door don't he?


----------



## boparks

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> You taxidermist likes to see you walk through the door don't he?



He seemed rather fond of me for a good stretch there. I kept a running tab for years.

I have not brought him anything for a while as I just turkey hunt now and I cape my own turkeys.


----------



## Full Pull

Thats an awsom set up you have .
Congrats .


----------



## whchunter

*Wow*

WOW. What a room. You gotta be single or have a very great wife. Man that is some nice mounts and great birds. I bet you can still look at each one and remember the hunt. That's what it's all about. I'd ask you to come hunt with me but at 3 hours one way I guess it's a little to far to travel. I'm hoping I can call a few bird to ole' stomper this year. I'd wish you luck but it's plain you don't need luck.


----------



## boparks

Thanks for the comments guys.

My wife is great.

Took a while to wear her down but once that was done , no resistance.

Just kidding.

You're right about remembering the hunts.

As bad as my memory is I do recall them like yesterday. I've been very lucky and have had a great time.

Thanks again


----------



## boparks

The Crowe said:


> hey boparks,NICE JOB ON THEM GOBBLERS.my friend came over last night and got a puppy.he was excited.he is going to let us be on his tv show that he is making soon!!!!!!!!!!!




What show are you going to be on?


----------



## irocz2u

love to have u  call some  for  me  i been turcky hunting  for  around 8  years  n north ga  but  be  welling  to  hit  pine log some time  to hunt  i havent  got a  turcky  yet  maybe you can change that 4 me


----------



## boparks

irocz2u said:


> love to have u  call some  for  me  i been turcky hunting  for  around 8  years  n north ga  but  be  welling  to  hit  pine log some time  to hunt  i havent  got a  turcky  yet  maybe you can change that 4 me




Do you have a place to hunt that has turkeys?

If you do I'd be game.

I'd be glad to show you what I can and I'll call/you shoot.


----------



## boparks

I've reworked this and added a few photos


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Wow!!!


----------



## jdkelly12

Daggum, I usually throw all my turkey fans away.


----------



## boparks

jdkelly12 said:


> Daggum, I usually throw all my turkey fans away.



I use em for wallpaper


----------



## wks41

That is the coolest room I have ever seen.  Man am I envious.


----------



## 00Beau

That is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptine06

The turkey hall is absolutely one of the coolest things I've seen. Awesome job!


----------



## nickel back

unreal..very nice...conrats to you.


----------



## BassAssasin

Man that is just too cool!!! BEAUTIFUL..... Well done!!!


----------



## larpyn

mighty fine man-cave right there


----------



## G Duck

Bo, I read earlier you didnt have a place to hunt this year? If you want to catch a last minute hunt in SE Ga shoot me a pm
plenty to call to.


----------



## ponyboy




----------



## riskyb

those are some awsome trophies, who does the mounts for you?, o do you do them?


----------



## boparks

riskyb said:


> those are some awsome trophies, who does the mounts for you?, o do you do them?



Thanks 

The pigs, 4 of the turkeys and 5 of the 8 deer shown were done by Crane's Taxidermy. A couple of the deer I had remounted actually. The Merriams strutter was done by Hazelcreek in Missouri.


I've done all the turkey capes and fans as it's not hard to do at all. Some of the othet stuff like bobcat and fox were done by someone elas before I moved to the Atlanta area


----------



## drumbum77

Wow...that is all I got to say!!!


----------



## boparks

droptine06 said:


> The turkey hall is absolutely one of the coolest things I've seen. Awesome job!



Thanks

Its actually a room but I do have the hall down there done the same way. Theres also another room you can't see in the picture that has turkey capes


----------



## bh98

VERY NICE!! My wife would hate it if I had a basement like that...she would never see me.


----------



## trophy-1

bo parks you are the man .who mounted you turkeys.


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome!! Not sure how I missed this thread...You have a great collection...


----------



## boparks

Arrow3 said:


> Awesome!! Not sure how I missed this thread...You have a great collection...



Thanks Brandon,

You were too busy with the Turkey Challenge


----------



## fredw

Bobby, I'm happy whenever someone bumps this thread......I am just amazed at all of the turkeys.


----------



## Chadx1981

Soooo Mr. BoParks I didnt take the time to scroll through and see if anyone has already addressed this but how could you possibly quit deer hunting with deer in your sites like that? Unbelievable! Do you mind if I take over your old hunting spot? Id like just a 8 pointer for the wall.


----------



## Evans96

Stunning.


----------



## Artmom

Real nice, Bo. Beautiful setting for your trophies. Never has sen so many turkey fans at once! I'm loving that red fox mount as well. That's a lotta tines in that room!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Awesome, that is just awesome. Let me know if you are hiring a partner at your place of work and if you need a side kick when you go hunting.


----------



## boparks

Chadx1981 said:


> Soooo Mr. BoParks I didnt take the time to scroll through and see if anyone has already addressed this but how could you possibly quit deer hunting with deer in your sites like that? Unbelievable! Do you mind if I take over your old hunting spot? Id like just a 8 pointer for the wall.



Thanks Fred and everyone else for the nice comments.

Chad we lost the hunting property a few years ago. At first it was a 3700 acre lease on the Flint River  with 14 members for over 10 years. Then the property was sold and me and couple others leased back a 1000 of it for a couple of years.

It's almost all cut over now from what I hear. 

Truth is I kind of lost the drive to shoot the deer as it was all coming to an end.  

I've gained the drive to hunt turkeys though so I'm in good shape there.


----------



## Chadx1981

boparks said:


> Thanks Fred and everyone else for the nice comments.
> 
> Chad we lost the hunting property a few years ago. At first it was a 3700 acre lease on the Flint River  with 14 members for over 10 years. Then the property was sold and me and couple others leased back a 1000 of it for a couple of years.
> 
> It's almost all cut over now from what I hear.
> 
> Truth is I kind of lost the drive to shoot the deer as it was all coming to an end.
> 
> I've gained the drive to hunt turkeys though so I'm in good shape there.



Thanks for responding. Awesome again! What county did that happen to be in? Did you get any of them with a bow?


----------



## brianscott12

Don't know what to say, i'm at a loss for words. Cooooool


----------



## Elite1

I am very jealous. Let me know if I can come with you some time. VERY VERY nice rooms. Seems like you have some good hunting spots.


----------



## striper commander

Very nice.


----------



## boparks

Chad, 

The tract / lease was in Taylor county and backed up to Macon county with the Flint river as one border.

Elite

Thanks

I used to have good spots but not currently but I am looking for turkey territory


----------



## J.W.

Man I just keep coming back to this one. I've even seen it a few times in person! What a display.


----------



## J.W.

One more thing Bobby. Have you ever wondered how much that basement _really_ cost you?


----------



## Backwoods Boy 25

*Lots!!!!*

I'm sure it cost a pretty penny, but I bet it sure is worth it.


----------



## boparks

J.W. said:


> One more thing Bobby. Have you ever wondered how much that basement _really_ cost you?




I try not to think about it. 

Because I only hunted deer here at home, I used to say that the money for the taxidermist will be easier to come up with than the buck to spend it on will be and I still believe that.

All the capes and fans I've done myself but no doubt I've dropped some bucks in more ways than one down here.

The cost of meat and turkeys per pound is probably pretty high but the memories that have come with the years of chasing are priceless.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

boparks said:


> I try not to think about it.
> 
> The cost of meat and turkeys per pound is probably pretty high but the memories that have come with the years of chasing are priceless.



Now I like that last statement!


----------



## J.W.

Tomboy Boots said:


> Now I like that last statement!



Me too Tomboy Boots. It's nice to sit in a room like that, look at the wall, and remember every hunt each mount represents.

Of course with a trophy room like that, you might be in there a while!

Jason


----------



## lpwilson7

I was wondering what kind of job you have!!!   Man that is sweet!!!


----------



## J.W.

lpwilson7 said:


> I was wondering what kind of job you have!!!   Man that is sweet!!!



I'll answer that for him.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311385&highlight=peachtree


----------



## RSPECT

That room looks real good bro.


----------



## J.W.

ttt


----------



## J.W.

Almost turkey time. Thought I'd bump this one back up.


----------



## huntaholic

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## joshguest

Thats awesome!!! I could stay in that room for days!


----------



## 242outdoors

best display i have ever seen.....congrats on all your accomplishments. great way to show the beauty of the animals you harvest and an awesome way to cherish the memories for years to come


----------



## Wiskey_33

Awesome. Layin' the smack down.


----------



## carver

real cool BO


----------



## Tim1980

Man that is awesome!!!  I would hate to see your taxidermy bill.  Poor man like me is lucky if the wifey lets me mount one a year. lol
Provided I kill something to mount.


----------



## tommy jacobs

Nice !!!!!!


----------



## Dawk051002

WOW........we can I move in?  It is simply amazing at all the talents in the GON community.  Good job on the room.  God has surely blessed you with the gift of hunting.


----------



## Dawk051002

WOW........when can I move in?  It is simply amazing at all the talents in the GON community.  Good job on the room.  God has surely blessed you with the gift of hunting.


----------



## animal killer

amazing, do you mount the turkeys yourself?


----------



## golffreak

That'll work right there!!


----------



## WOODSWIZE

You have a lot more now than what you showed me back several years back!
Good stuff!


----------



## deerhunter388

I bet your taxidermist is sure happy whenever you show up a his shop...  nice man cave... i sure hope I'm forunate enough to have something like that one day


----------



## boparks

WOODSWIZE said:


> You have a lot more now than what you showed me back several years back!
> Good stuff!



I've added a little Vince.


You know I had not even started turkey hunting when I first moved up here. Went 3 years without hunting anything and then dove straight in.

Deer Hunter,

Thanks... I did my part to support my taxidermist for a while. You stay after em buddy and you'll start stacking soon enough 

Animal Killer,

I can't mount anything but I do all the turkeys spreads. It's not that hard to do. I have a little bit of a problem now in that I have 11 stacked in the freezer from this past turkey season that I've got to do when I get the chance


----------



## Jasper

Wow! Awesome bo...........you da man!


----------



## Artmom

I've said it before...this is just INCREDIBLE! This is probably one of my ALL TIME favorite threads with pics!!!


----------



## smitty

*man cave*

Now  thats a entire basement full of life,love and xtreme hapiness I have several ,but you my friend have it all.Its what ya love and have passion for,its all in my blood as well.....Thanks for sharing,very ,very nice !!!!


----------



## SFR292

Over how many years did it take you collect everything in that room?


----------



## tommy jacobs

When you quit getting shook up when you see a turkey, or a deer, thats when its time to quit, I still get shook up over a doe, or a jake , VERY,VERY Impressive !!!!!


----------



## boparks

SFR292 said:


> Over how many years did it take you collect everything in that room?



The beginnings go a ways back. Most of the deer were taken over the last 10 years that I deer hunted. I've got others that were mounted that I pulled the racks off and a decent collection of pretty good racks.

The turkeys I started on in 1993 although 25-30 are not in the photos. They were in the hall or freezer

Thanks Tommy and yes  I do still go thru a moment of adrenalin digestion each time I know a turkey has committed and is coming in. I get over it quickly enough though.   It's still evey bit as exciting and satisfying as it was when I first started if not more


----------



## Dawgs

recon how many starving pigmies in new gunie you could have fed with what you paid the taxidermist?


----------



## harley-rider77

Omg


----------



## the MAD plumber

The room that dreams are made of!

Awesome


----------



## Swamp Buggy

Can I move in?


----------



## rutandstrut

Bobby, That Room(s) and those Pictures are awesome! Someday I will have a room like that to show off all of my Memories!


----------

